# Looking to adopt dove for outdoor aviary-NC



## mfonz (Jun 25, 2012)

*Looking to adopt doves or pigeons for outdoor aviary-NC*

My best friend built a huge outdoor aviary and would like to house unreleasable doves or pigeons. She has a huge heart, lots of chickens and blind house dogs. This pen is about 10 feet high, L shaped, chicked wired in, and has lots of room to fly and one cornwr is a shelter. Would like to help. 

Sorry this aviary is full now. I would delete my post if I knew how.


----------



## Octavian1756 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have had a family of four beautiful, healthy ring neck doves for years but a new job situation involving frequent travel has made it very difficult for me to care for them. They currently live with me in a small New York apartment in a large cage that doesn't give them nearly enough space so I would be delighted to place them in the situation you describe. I am able and willing to travel to transport them to a good new home.


----------



## mfonz (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that aviary is full now. I hope you find a good home for them!!


----------

